# Mircette, Alesse, Levlite, Loestrin 1/20



## ArcEnCiel (May 22, 2007)

Has any one ever used these birth control pills before? If so, what do you think? Would you recommend them?

I did hear that Mircette, because it contains desogen, may cause blood clots in the lungs which is deadly.

I am just looking for a very low dose pill to use. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Thais (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has any one ever used these birth control pills before? If so, what do you think? Would you recommend them? 
I did hear that Mircette, because it contains desogen, may cause blood clots in the lungs which is deadly.

I am just looking for a very low dose pill to use. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!

Maria, all of the birth control pills, not only Mircette, can cause blood clots (usually in the legs, and they can migrate to the lungs); especially if you are a smoker and/or older than 35...


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maria, all of the birth control pills, not only Mircette, can cause blood clots (usually in the legs, and they can migrate to the lungs); especially if you are a smoker and/or older than 35... Hello Thais and congrats again on the wedding. I know they are trying to get Mircette off of the market because it has an even higher risk of clots.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 22, 2007)

I used Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo and I really like it! Thais, what kind of bc do you recommend?


----------



## rejectstar (May 22, 2007)

I was reading about BC pills recently, and I think Alesse and Levlite are the same pill, same chemical, just different brand names. Also I saw a lot of complaints from ladies who said Alesse made them gain weight. Something about the high level of androgens that causes an increased appetite, among other things? I know my best friend was on Alesse for a few years and she gained some weight. She gained about 10-15 pounds I'd say. I could tell because we used to be pretty much the same size, but when she was on Alesse, I noticed she got a little bigger. She's now off Alesse and she's lost most of the extra weight. Now I think she takes Marvelon.

I don't know about Loestrin 1/20, but I read about Loestrin 24 Fe. It is also a very low dose pill. It's a different version I guess, instead of having 21 active pills &amp; 7 inactive pills it has 24 actives and 4 inactives. Apparently due to this difference, it's supposed to make your periods shorter and lighter-- less than 3 days in most cases, and some women don't have one at all.

The most common problem with Loestrin 24 Fe was breakthrough bleeding, because it's such a low dose. But taking it at the same time every day lessens the chances of that. This is actually the pill I was looking into personally-- I really don't think my body could handle large doses of hormones. Plus the whole shorter periods claim is hard to pass up, LOL. The website is here: LoestrinÂ® 24 Fe. Hope that helps


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was reading about BC pills recently, and I think Alesse and Levlite are the same pill, same chemical, just different brand names. Also I saw a lot of complaints from ladies who said Alesse made them gain weight. Something about the high level of androgens that causes an increased appetite, among other things? I know my best friend was on Alesse for a few years and she gained some weight. She gained about 10-15 pounds I'd say. I could tell because we used to be pretty much the same size, but when she was on Alesse, I noticed she got a little bigger. She's now off Alesse and she's lost most of the extra weight. Now I think she takes Marvelon.
I don't know about Loestrin 1/20, but I read about Loestrin 24 Fe. It is also a very low dose pill. It's a different version I guess, instead of having 21 active pills &amp; 7 inactive pills it has 24 actives and 4 inactives. Apparently due to this difference, it's supposed to make your periods shorter and lighter-- less than 3 days in most cases, and some women don't have one at all.

The most common problem with Loestrin 24 Fe was breakthrough bleeding, because it's such a low dose. But taking it at the same time every day lessens the chances of that. This is actually the pill I was looking into personally-- I really don't think my body could handle large doses of hormones. Plus the whole shorter periods claim is hard to pass up, LOL. The website is here: LoestrinÂ® 24 Fe. Hope that helps





Thank you so much for your response. Well now I am just stumped. I dont know where to turn. My thinking and so far my experience is that low estrogen means less weight gain. Yaz which has 2 mg estrogen made me lose, but I was depressed and moody. Seasonique which has 3 mg estrogen has increased my appetite so terribly that I am eating so much and have gained 5lbs plus in two months. This is making me miserable. I guess I just have to keep trying till I find one that is right for me. It is just bizarre how some women will love a pill and others will hate the same pill. What to do!


----------



## farris2 (May 23, 2007)

luckily I have no need for BC pills...my husband had a vasectomy 10 years before we met


----------



## Lia (May 23, 2007)

From what i learnt last week on gyno classes:

Progesterone-only pills are more likely to fail on preventing the ovulation (the low dosage ones specially) , so you should combine it with another contraception method , although they modify the endometrium and the characteristics of cervical mucus...

Also, some pills make you 'gain weight' , but it's just water retention , not fat... Although there's others that might make you gain fat

Next week when i study more about that subject i can try to help you better


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From what i learnt last week on gyno classes:
Progesterone-only pills are more likely to fail on preventing the ovulation (the low dosage ones specially) , so you should combine it with another contraception method , although they modify the endometrium and the characteristics of cervical mucus...

Also, some pills make you 'gain weight' , but it's just water retention , not fat... Although there's others that might make you gain fat

Next week when i study more about that subject i can try to help you better





Thank you Lia, I look forward to any info. you can provide.


----------



## Thais (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used Ortho Tri-Cyclen Lo and I really like it! Thais, what kind of bc do you recommend? There isn't much of a difference, really... It is a matter of trial and error, some patients do better with certain pills vs. others; it is just a matter of finding the one that has the right amount of hormone for you and that doesn't cause a lot of fluid retention, weight gain or mood swings.


----------



## Thais (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From what i learnt last week on gyno classes:
Progesterone-only pills are more likely to fail on preventing the ovulation (the low dosage ones specially) , so you should combine it with another contraception method , although they modify the endometrium and the characteristics of cervical mucus...

Also, some pills make you 'gain weight' , but it's just water retention , not fat... Although there's others that might make you gain fat

Next week when i study more about that subject i can try to help you better





Since Lia mentioned the progesterone only pill; I should mention that there have been some studies suggesting that the risk of blood clots could be lower with these pills versus the combination (estrogen + progesterone) pills; but this is not very established. There are some conflicts in the literature. And the efficacy of these pills could be a little lower than the combination pill.


----------

